# Érdeklődés



## Sanya85 (2016 November 6)

Tisztelt fórumtagok!

Pusztán érdeklődés szintjén fordulnék hozzátok, én egy 31 éves fiatal ember vagyok, jelenleg párommal élek együtt(27). 
Az utóbbi években egyre jobban fogalmazódik bennünk a gondolat hogy munkát vállaljunk külföldön, vagy akár le is telepedjünk más országban. 
Kanada régóta a szívem csücske Alaszkával együtt, nagyon természet szerető ember vagyok talán ezért is.
Kis országunkban melyet nagyon szeretek köztudott elég mostohák a lehetőségek, ezt nem is taglalnám tovább, még fiatalok vagyunk szeretnénk lépni.
Szakmám szerint ha jól írom cnc milling machinist vagyok, még nem tudtam kinyomozni hogy ez a hiányszakmák között van e, párom elekrotechnikus. 
Jelenleg előttünk áll még a nyelvtanulás, vizsga, nem máról a holnapra szeretnénk, csak érdekelne mik az esélyeink meglátásotok szerint. 

Előre is köszönöm segítő válaszaitokat!


----------



## szocske42 (2016 November 6)

Szia!

Igen, a nyelvtudas elengedhetetlen, es csak legutolso sorban mint formalis kovetelmeny: Szukseg lesz ra a mindennapi eletben, a munkaban, es hogy ne verjenek at kamu bevandorlasi tanacsadok.
Ha mar elegge megy az angol (vagy francia), akkor irany a www.cic.gc.ca minden bevandorlasi informacio egyetlen hiteles forrasa. Fogsz hallani sokmindent, es ott kell majd mindent ellenorizned.

A szakmaitok "NOC" kodjat lenne erdemes kikeresni a tajekozodashoz.
En sajnos nem ertek ehhez, nehezen igazodom el a "megszerkeszti AutoCAD-ben" (2233) es a "tesz be friss szerszamot mikor pittyeg a gep" (9417) kozott, es van valasztek boven:
http://www5.hrsdc.gc.ca/NOC/English...ployment Requirements, Additional Information

Kellemes bogaraszast, kitartast a nyelvtanulashoz, es vegul sok szerencset!


----------



## jacksZolee (2016 November 8)

A CNC-s forgácsoló NOC kódja a 9417-es Machining Tool operators. A példák között ott van: CNC machining tool operator.


----------



## Sanya85 (2016 November 8)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget!


----------

